

DevOps Dave Comic: Declaring Success in Enterprise DevOps - chexton
https://www.scriptrock.com/blog/devops-dave-declaring-success/

======
incision
DevOps Dave hits close to home. A few years ago I had this conversation nearly
word for word [0].

Looking through the strip, it's consistently on the money.

Particularly Gartner as a deity, managers raving about concepts and acronyms
they don't comprehend and laughing off obvious/established tools and trends.

0: <https://www.scriptrock.com/blog/devops-dave-buried-in-logs/>

~~~
josh2600
Jesus, Gartner as a deity. That brings back some memories.

It never ceases to amaze me how much money folks are willing to pay analysts.
A Gartner seat is over $50k now per annum (assuming non-volume pricing) and
the number of organizations that can actually benefit from their expertise
SHOULD be limited to the Fortune 1000 (I personally think you're wasting your
money on analysts).

KPIs are management speak for: How do you measure things without being
persecuted by the people above you to explain your numbers?

I'm so glad to be at a small firm and not at a giant corporate megaship.

------
egypturnash
I'll just leave this link here.
[http://johnkcurriculum.blogspot.com/2009/12/preston-blair-
le...](http://johnkcurriculum.blogspot.com/2009/12/preston-blair-lessons-
fundamentals-of.html)

------
ben0x539
20 repetitions of the same panel of mspaint circle tool heads with some word
balloons doesn't make it a comic except in some very trivial, uninteresting
sense.

~~~
scriptrockalan
I used Photoshop douchebag.

~~~
cheyne
Baha ..

